# Anyone doing Bicycling's Spring Classic?



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

I know it is put on by Specialized and is only in it's third year, but reviews of event, route, logistics, and attendees have been positive.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Link?


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

deleted screwed up link


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

I am seriously terrible with computers. Here is the BikeReg link to it, but the images and descriptions suck. Just Google Bicycling's Spring Classic. Sorry! http://bikereg.com/2016-bicycling-spring-classic-presented-by-specialized


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is the main article.

Bicycling Spring Classic | Bicycling


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I guess this takes the place of the Tierra Bella? It was on the same roads, but usually included climbing Metcalf rd too, so it had more climbing.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

ericm979 said:


> I guess this takes the place of the Tierra Bella? It was on the same roads, but usually included climbing Metcalf rd too, so it had more climbing.


Tierra Bella is still scheduled the following week, April 30 2016. 100k & 2862 feet, `100 miles & 6752 feet, 200k & 8315 feet.


----------

